# C.O.B.W.E.B Course June 24th-June 26, 2013, Simmons College, Boston,MA



## dribble117 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dates : June 24-26th, 2013

Host : Simmons College Police Department

Location: Simmons College
300 The Fenway
Boston,MA 02115

Time : 8:00 am to 4:00 pm

Cost : $379.00 per officer

To reserve a seat please call C.O.B.W.E.B Inc. at 781-246-0755 or send an email to [email protected]


----------

